# Free samples of all-natural and FDA-listed pain patches



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I am not sure if this is allowed here as I read the guidelines and didn't find anything. If this isn't allowed on this forum, I apologize and the mods can delete. 

Since this is the *Slam Section*, most of the people posting in here are in pain. I want to give a free sample of my product called a Powerstrip. It is a patented and proprietary all-natural and FDA-listed pain relief patch. I am not here to sell anything. If you get a sample and it works for you, then we can talk about purchasing, but this is all about getting the word and product out. 

What it works for:


foot/ankle/shin/knee/hip/back/shoulder/elbow/wrist pain
gout
arthritis
carpal tunnel
varicose veins
psoriasis
and a whole lot more!

The ingredients are a proprietary blend of Korean red ginseng, germanium, marine phytoplankton, and silver ions. No drugs or medicines in it and that's what people like instead of being drugged up on painkillers that just destroy the insides of your body. It also acts as a full-body detox and gives nutrition through the skin. It is patented internationally so there is no other competitor out there. It is also listed with the FDA so there's no hocus pocus going on. It's a legit product. I already sent 1 member on here a sample and I'm awaiting results.

I use these a lot for when I snowboard. I put half a strip each underneath my feet and also on my back. After a long day of snowboarding, my feet and body feel amazing without any soreness. I know a lot of you have knee and back pain, so this would work wonders.

If any of you are interested (either for you or a loved one), please send me a PM with this info:

Name:
Mailing address:
area of pain:

Then I will mail out the sample ASAP. Thanks guys! Again, if this isn't allowed, I apologize.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Will this also work as a male "enhancement"?


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Simon Birch said:


> Will this also work as a male "enhancement"?


:laughat:

You know, that's funny, cause with regular use, it does increase libido and enhance mood.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great product presentation.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I prefer to live with my pain, reminds me I'm alive and getting older every day.....


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can you send some to my office in costa mesa?


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

jml22 said:


> Can you send some to my office in costa mesa?


PM me with the info above with your office's address. Thanks!


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

To the 5 people who requested samples, they were mailed earlier today!


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone else want free samples?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> Will this also work as a male "enhancement"?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I feel like you've advertised this before...


----------

